# Deciding between Specialized Kenevo Comp and Scott Ransom eRide 920.



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm torn. The Kenevo is $6k and the Scott is $6.5k. Any opinions? Here are the links to both of them with specs. 









Kenevo Comp | Specialized.com


The Kenevo is the most capable eMTB you can find—complete with 180mm of front and rear suspension, the smoothest and most powerful motor available, and more miles per charge than ever before. Our Kenevo Comp model pairs all that technology with a smart mix of components that’ll withstand the...




www.specialized.com







https://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/product/scott-ransom-eride-920-bike


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Both great bikes. The Loam Wolf eBike shootout rated them both very highly. Dealer support (at least here in the US) is going to be more accessible for Specialized I suspect, plus they have a four year warranty on the motor.

Just comparing the spec on those two bikes you linked, the Scott has a bit higher level spec with the X2 shock and Zeb Fork. XT four Piston brakes, and a bigger capacity battery. 

So if the prices are the same, I might lean towards the Scott.

Here's a pretty good deal on new 2021 Kenevo Expert I saw today. (If something is in stock and ready to ship, that's a bonus these days).


----------

